# Receptor FM (si4735 breakout) controlado por pic18f2550 via I2C



## solhaz (Jul 16, 2013)

Hola que tal, este un proyecto final que presente para aprobar una materia de la ingenieria. Existen varios proyectos con el si4735 pero controlados con arduino y Mbed, bueno esta es mi version controlado con el pic 18F2550.

Porque con este pic?, pues fue el unico (de los que tenia) que logre echar andar con 3.3 volts, voltaje con el que trabaja el si4735. Si se va usar otro pic con alimentacion normal (5v) se necesita un convertidor de niveles de 5v a 3.3v bidireccional para controlar al otro dispotivo.

El programa no es muy complejo pero es ideal para hacer pruebas y divertirse un rato.

De momento solo sintoniza estaciones en FM, cuenta con funcion de autoscan, salidas analogicas y  digitales activadas. De la configuracion de salidas digitales no estoy muy seguro ya que tuve que devolver el receptor antes de terminar las pruebas en las salidas digitales. 

Documento necesarios:
--> Si47XX PROGRAMMING GUIDE (para programar el dispositivo, IMPRESCINDIBLE).
--> Si4734-35-C40 (hoja de datos para entender la configuracion de pines para activar el I2C).

Inspirado en este trabajo realizado con mbed (procesadores ARM):
http://mbed.org/users/bwilson30/notebook/si4735-digital-amfm-radio-receiver/

Codigo (escrito con mikroC pro 6.0 --version de prueba): 
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/48480224/codigo-si4735-18F2550-I2C.zip

Esquematico:








Saludos!


----------



## solhaz (Jul 18, 2013)

ups!! disculpen tuve un error al crear el esquemático, los push al ser accionados siempre causaran un corto. 
Este es el esquemático corregido:


----------



## EdgarHL (Jul 21, 2019)

Hola!
Acabo de ver que realizaste un receptor de FM con el si4735, intente descargar el código dado que también me dejaron ese proyecto final, pero resulta que no se puede, te agradecería mucho si me lo pudieras enviar.
De antemano gracias.
Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 21, 2019)

¿ No se te ocurrió visitar el sitio sugerido del cual se inspiró para hacer ese trabajo ?


----------

